# First Knit Shawl!!! Rainy Florida Dreambird



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that came out awesome!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Stunning..... I'm loving shawls at the moment myself and short rows sure are fun. Your colors are terrific.... What a success story for your first one.. I'm sure there will be many more... Lovely.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous!Love the colors.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

that is beautiful! hard to believe that's your first knit shawl


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

What a treasure. I am also working on my first shawl. Hope it turns out as nice a yours. I love your colours.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonderful colors!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your shawl is exquisite!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Love your lovely colors and great work.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow...that is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful work - the colours are fantastic.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful work and lovely colors...well done.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a great job on your Dreambird!!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lovely shawl!! You picked such grand colors!!

I have not wrapped my mind around trying this one yet. It will have to "stew in there" for some more months like my Ashton did.  

Lynne


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous! It's going on my list.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful! What yarn did you use? 

I bought the pattern but haven't started it yet. What are your thoughts on how the pattern is written?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Beeyooooteeefooool !!!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

How long did that take to make? It is awesome.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Incredible! Love the color combination!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. It jumps right out at you, looks like it is going to fly away. Excellent choice of colours.

Sue


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful choice of colors...excellent knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## michabuquita (Apr 30, 2013)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Hi HaloweenCat, congratulations, the shawl is stunning and the combination of colors you picked is beautiful!!!
Would you mind sharing where did you get the pattern? I'll love to try.

Thank you,
Isabel


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's beautiful! Very nice choice of colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job, beautiful color combination! : D


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Well done.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

michabuquita said:


> Hi HaloweenCat, congratulations, the shawl is stunning and the combination of colors you picked is beautiful!!!
> Would you mind sharing where did you get the pattern? I'll love to try.
> 
> Thank you,
> Isabel


Dreambird is available on Ravelry


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I sure like your colors! It's beautiful, and you did a wonderful job on it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## michabuquita (Apr 30, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Dreambird is available on Ravelry


 Hello SweetPandora, Thank You for the information, I'll visit Ravelry to get it


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Your Dreambird is stunning! That is my next project and I really look forward to it.


----------



## BobbieKay (Jun 10, 2013)

oh, that is soo pretty. I hope someday I can do like this.


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely. What yarn did you use for the "feathers"?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous and a beautiful job! I have the pattern. I haven't tackled it yet. ;0)


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your dreambird is stunning and so neatly done. The colors work really well. I have frogged this pattern 3 times, but I finally got it. Can't decide now on colors. It will be my next project. Thanks again for posting this wonderful creation.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,such beautiful colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

now that is a piece of art!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This is amazing work! Your knitting is absolutely exquisite. I cannot believe it is your first shawl... WOW!!! Love your color choice too, and I have to commend you on your blocking. I'm running out of superlatives here!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Really marvelous. Congratulations on your first. Excellent use of color -- quite an impact!!!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> that is beautiful! hard to believe that's your first knit shawl


Since I consider the Dreambird shawl very advanced, I second this message.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Beautiful! What yarn did you use?
> 
> I bought the pattern but haven't started it yet. What are your thoughts on how the pattern is written?


Thank you! I used Sock-Ease for the background color (in "Snowcone") and Kroy Sock FX (in "Clover colors"). I wanted to use yarn I could get with all the 50% coupons I'd been saving up for Jo-Ann Fabrics. I wanted yarn that was affordable, so I wouldn't be intimidated to ever wear it out in public without fearing for its safety, and something that is machine washable.

The pattern was crazy, but I think reading both the written and the row-by-row will help you make sense of things. Plus, I'm here to help as well as an army of other knitters who have completed this pattern to help you out.  just send a message if you decide to start and get lost.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

1318 said:


> How long did that take to make? It is awesome.


I'm a slow knitter, so I think it took me about 2ish weeks. I tried to do a feather or two a day. It's so much fun watching the feathers work up in different colors!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

michabuquita said:


> Hi HaloweenCat, congratulations, the shawl is stunning and the combination of colors you picked is beautiful!!!
> Would you mind sharing where did you get the pattern? I'll love to try.
> 
> Thank you,
> Isabel


Here is the pattern, Isabel: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal

Many have said the pattern is written in a confusing manner, but don't be discouraged. You have a lot of knitters here to help you out!
-Caity


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

stevieland said:


> This is amazing work! Your knitting is absolutely exquisite. I cannot believe it is your first shawl... WOW!!! Love your color choice too, and I have to commend you on your blocking. I'm running out of superlatives here!!!


Thank you for all the lovely compliments! Blocking still frightens me, I don't even really think I know what I'm doing with it, but it seemed to have worked out alright this time  hahaha


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

lindanixon said:


> Lovely. What yarn did you use for the "feathers"?


It's Kroy Sock FX in Clover colors. You can get it at Jo-Ann fabrics


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> Your dreambird is stunning and so neatly done. The colors work really well. I have frogged this pattern 3 times, but I finally got it. Can't decide now on colors. It will be my next project. Thanks again for posting this wonderful creation.


It was a pretty confusing start, I just pretty much ignored using the safety pins and got lucky with not having to frog the whole thing lol!! If you need help, feel free to message!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I can't believe you did the dream bird as your first shawl! You're brave, and it's gorgeous! Congrats, you should be very proud.


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful .. I love your color choice!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That's one of the prettiest Dreambirds I have seen.

Terrific job and excellent colors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your shawl is gorgeous! I've not attempted anything like this - just beautiful.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous! Lovely colors. Reminds me of the peacocks we see in this season. Well done.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I do believe the solid color with the "feathers" is my favorite.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is so gorgeous, I am jealous, I want one. Love your color combo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning knit! Love the yarn you used, the pattern and your knitting is perfection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks great, love the colours, I have this pattern on my list to do.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful., Luv the colors.


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Wow I love it do you have a link for the pattern its amazing and beautifully knit,thanks for sharing.


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Thank you Cat for your beautiful photography. I too purchased the pattern but was a bit confused with the less than helpful photos on the instructions. Now that I have seen your beautifully clear pictures and yarn choices I will go ahead and start the project.

Again many thanks,
Sue


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

All of the good descriptors have been used! This takes my breath away! Very, very nice!


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Its amazing well done you, I just love it do you have a link for the pattern?


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

In a word..beautiful! You did a great job! Hard to believe it's your first!


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

That is amazing! It reminds me of autumn leaves floating on the breeze. What a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

My, oh my, that is just beautiful!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Caity absolutely stunning shawl. This is the nicest dreambird I have seen. Your colour choice truly makes it a work of art.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Could you post a
Photo wearing it? I'd like to get an idea of size...I LOVE your colors as well - what yarn did you use and how much - and what needle
Size?


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

this is awesome!! what a nice shawl and very original


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a first try! Stunning.


----------



## Heddabear (Feb 10, 2013)

wow how pretty is your shawl, I have made 5 wingspans to date, I like you am addicted to short rows, love them and your work, Heather from Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the colors.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

You are one super-knitting lady if that is your FIRST knit shawl! It's beautiful and looks like it would be for very experienced knitters. I am working on a garter stitch, triangle prayer shawl and had to tear down completely one ball plus and start over again. I now know how NOT to join yarn. You inspire me to learn short rows! Keep the knitting pics coming, as you are obviously VERY talented.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

fantastic! I have been wanting to start one of these, but cant make up my mind on colors


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my, that is stunning. Great job!


----------



## amc7519 (Sep 4, 2012)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

This is wonderful Halloweencat especially as so any KPers have been posting to say they are having an awful number of problems with this pattern.


----------



## helcia50 (Mar 24, 2013)

This is just Beautiful.
I want to attempt this too. one day.

Great work.
Enjoy it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stunning and love the colors. You should be so proud being your first shawl.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Georgous!! Now ya got me wanting to make one and I gotta gotta do so many other to do things! :-D What a gem this is! Bravo to U! :thumbup:


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

Love it! The colors are awesome! Great job!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is an amazing color combination. Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You did an amazing job! It's beautiful.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Superb job. Love the colors.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

can you tell me where to find the pattern? It is so beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous.Love your colours. My daughter just finished one of these and it ,too, is beautiful. I've added the pattern to my queue.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

wow I'm impressed


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW-that is a beauty!!! I have done short rows but have not attempted this pattern. I just have to do it. What yarn did you use, it is gorgeous.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic! I love the colour combinations!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Polperro said:


> Its amazing well done you, I just love it do you have a link for the pattern?


The pattern can be found on Ravelry.com. Search for Dream Bird


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow!Wow! Wow! Great job, and beautiful colors!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

cathy73 said:


> can you tell me where to find the pattern? It is so beautiful!


Ravelry.com Search for Dreambird


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Very pretty. Colors are beautiful.Lovely knitting. Good job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is your first??? Wow! You are a pro! It looks like a bird in flight! So well done! :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Simply stunning, they are so addictive!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful colors for such a beautiful shawl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

That is so gorgeous I would just pin it to the wall, a work of art!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow what a wonderful piece of work. Now put it on and wear it with pride.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Polperro said:


> Its amazing well done you, I just love it do you have a link for the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal

Here it is!  Enjoy!
-Caity


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Chan said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Could you post a
> Photo wearing it? I'd like to get an idea of size...I LOVE your colors as well - what yarn did you use and how much - and what needle
> Size?


http://www.ravelry.com/projects/caitypa/dreambird-kal-2

Here on my Ravelry I have all my notes and how much of everything I used for the project. I will get some photos modeling it once I can find someone to take photos for me! haha


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

how beautiful!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Love every thing about I the shading oh the feathers is awesome they look painted :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome!! And the unique design is absolutely perfect for you.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow!! You did a magnificent job!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl and I love the colors = doesn't look like your first shawl to me ;-)


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful job! Love the colors ... Peacock!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Did you choose your colors? Or was it a kit? Where did you get the pattern.please?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely colours. Well done!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!!! What kind of wool did you use?


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

its gorgeous, you did a great job!!!


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely. Love the colors. 

You did well.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Wow! Did you choose your colors? Or was it a kit? Where did you get the pattern.please?


The pattern is for sale on Ravelry. Just type in Dreambird shawl and it will come up.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

LOVE the colors and your work is fantastic...WOW!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Whoa! You made me do a double take! Just beautiful! Such a wonderful set of colors! Looks like a painting


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful! I wish i could say that about short rows. I want to love them, but....


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! Just awesome and I love the color!


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful shawls I ever seen.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


How lovely is that! It's sure to get a lot of compliments. Wonderful work.

What yarn did you use?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a gorgeous shawl!!!The workmanship and the colors are stunning Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this!!! and the colors are beautiful


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

what yarn and colors did you use? your shawl is so lovely, I would like to duplicate it....


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful.
Where can I get this pattern?


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Lovely Shawl and the colors are spectacular!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

klm49 said:


> Beautiful.
> Where can I get this pattern?


You buy it through ravelry. Good luck with it.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

svblomen said:


> Thank you Cat for your beautiful photography. I too purchased the pattern but was a bit confused with the less than helpful photos on the instructions. Now that I have seen your beautifully clear pictures and yarn choices I will go ahead and start the project.
> 
> Again many thanks,
> Sue


Sue, totally off subject, but your avatar is just the cutest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Your Shawl & the Color Selection is Beautiful......


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats on your first one, love the colors and beautifully done!


----------



## Yvonne91199 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is gorgeous!!! Can you share the link where you found the pattern? I, too, am making my first shawl. I'm doing the Bamboo Wedding Shawl. Love how easy it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> Lovely shawl!! You picked such grand colors!!
> 
> I have not wrapped my mind around trying this one yet. It will have to "stew in there" for some more months like my Ashton did.
> 
> Lynne


I just started one, was very intimidated by the pattern but now that I'm going on it am amazed how easy it is, just lots of counting.I hope mine looks as nice when it is done.

Halloween cat, The colors in your shawl here are beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yvonne91199 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! Can you share the link where you found the pattern? I, too, am making my first shawl. I'm doing the Bamboo Wedding Shawl. Love how easy it is.


Just type Dreambird into the search on ravelry


----------



## Yvonne91199 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

gorgeous, i love both the pattern and the colours


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful and your work is excellent!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Great inspiration for those thinking about learning short rows! Beautiful shawl


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Really stunning! As I was looking at it, it occurred to me that it would be really spectacular wall art if it was framed. The shape of it is very intriguing to me.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Stunning! You did a marvelous job!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I love your shawl. Beautiful colors.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the prettiest Dreambirds I've seen. Good job. Love the colors and distinction.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Amazing ! Where is the pattern?


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

You're shawl is simply BEAUTIFUL!! I love the colors you have chosen. I would like to do one of these shawls but short rows scare me to death!!! LOL! I guess if I want to make one, I'd better get with it!!


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice !!!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

That's spectacular!!!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wow -I really like the way that came out. Great Job.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What an accomplishment. It looks wonderful. One would never know you had never made one before. Kudos to you. I haven't made one yet but someday will give it a try. Just love them.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

great first time


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Lovely!! You did a tremendous job!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Stunning. Beautiful colors and great knitting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome, especially for your first shawl!! Great knitting!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful job, love the colours. Gorgeous.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

To say that is beautiful is an understatement! The colors go tog absolutely perfectly! Great job.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is so gorgeous I would just pin it to the wall, a work of art!!!


I was thinking the same thing. Hang it on the wall so that you can see it every day!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Wasn't impressed with these until I saw yours. Well done.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the colours...maybe I will try one when I get mobile again..or at least when I get back home and need a diversion...xo


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Name of pattern and source please. It is absolutely gorgeous. So unique. Great stunning job!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Incredible knitting! Loveley


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

How lovely


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, wow, I'm so impressed! It's beautiful, the colors outstanding. I'm almost done with my first and it is a rather simple pattern - your efforts impress me!!


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous colours. Love it.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> That is gorgeous!!!! What kind of wool did you use?


All machine-washable wool  since I'm too scared to buy nice yarn for myself, haha


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> Wow! Did you choose your colors? Or was it a kit? Where did you get the pattern.please?


I chose the colors, my mom helped me pick out the great background color. You can find the pattern on Ravelry, just look up "Dreambird"


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


this is super gorgeous!!! what yarn did you use and which pattern is it?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful dreambird!
Ellie


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job. Beautiful color choice.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

You must be so pleased! Excellent job!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## lioness9 (Jan 15, 2013)

amazing, how does it look when worn? Pattern?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver your back!!!! Welcome back


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your shawl is so pretty. Beautiful work.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful Dreambird shawl! Great job on your first!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link! You answered all my questions. What a fabulous job. Color choices are really important with something like this. I have been doing that debate with myself will I ever wear it or won't I. I am going to go ahead and make it. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Stunning..... I'm loving shawls at the moment myself and short rows sure are fun. Your colors are terrific.... What a success story for your first one.. I'm sure there will be many more... Lovely.


Welcome back, Dreamweaver!!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Your work is SO very beautiful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Your first??? It's lovely.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

That is stunning....one of the most beautiful I have seen. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely. love your colors too.  :thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Darn you! Now I am going to have to make one of those. Yours is stunning and I want one too!


----------



## tommid (Dec 13, 2012)

this shawl is absolutely beautiful. I can not believe this is your first. I'm jealous. You are so talented. God bless you.


----------



## LIVEADRM (Sep 6, 2012)

beautiful job... i am on feather 13 and loving it as well.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Nice colors. You did a fantastic job. :thumbup:


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Loved your shawl. It's exquisite. Did you happen to notice that LUVCRAFTS on this site is having trouble doing hers. Maybe you could contact her.

Thanks


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


Love Love your colors. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a work of art!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Heddabear (Feb 10, 2013)

RuthieB said:


> You're shawl is simply BEAUTIFUL!! I love the colors you have chosen. I would like to do one of these shawls but short rows scare me to death!!! LOL! I guess if I want to make one, I'd better get with it!!


short rows are sooo much fun and very easy to do, just knitting plain and reaching a point then turn your work and as it suggests each row gets shorter, not at all hard , I was like you and thought a wingspan hard -I made one and was so happy with it's ease I made four more, give it a go!!!
Heather from Australia.


----------



## Wool gatherer (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, I love how colors played together


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

So gorgeous! I'm impressed.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, HalloweenCat! I want to do this pattern SO bad. Have the yarn for the "feathers" just can't decide on a solid color for the rest. Your color choices are magnificent!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

WOW! Totally gorgeous! It is different interpretation of the shawl, and looks wonderful. Reminds me of leaves peeking out. I love it!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!! Lovely colors, wonderful work! Thanks for posting!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  I still am in shock that I actually made this haha


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic! Did you make this from the original wingspan pattern?


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the colors.


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful, love your colors! I just started my first Dreambird yesterday, lots of fun to knit. I could get addicted to these, lol. In fact I am reading this a day late because I was too busy knitting yesterday to keep up with KP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Beauty! Well worth the doing. It's on my to do list.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

That's wonderful...like a pheasant in flight....


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

well done!!!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

What a lovely shawl! Can't believe its your first. You did an awesome job.


----------



## loretolady (Jun 18, 2011)

It is so beautiful.Can you share the pattern and colors with me please.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

loretolady said:


> It is so beautiful.Can you share the pattern and colors with me please.


Here are my knitting notes with the needles, yarn, and pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/caitypa/dreambird-kal-2

Good luck!!! You'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! It is gorgeous!


----------



## teasipper (Jul 12, 2011)

yes indeed, beautiful, great work


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Just beautiful




1


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

you did a great job! I love it! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

That is lovely. I thought the wingspan was great...so is this. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant--absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


You should be very proud of yourself for making something so beautiful.....
Those colours are stunning together..


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Halloween Cat that is surely gorgeous!! I have purchased my pattern and am having an awful time choosing my yarn. Would you please let us know what kind of yarn you used and the colors. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Here I am all set to begin. I have wound my background yarn into cakes and because it is 2ply yarn, I planned to use two strands. Then I turn to the pattern and what do I see, Materials: 16,550 yards. No wait! That was COLOR 16. 550 yards! Dont mind me, I'm just going nuts.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

grammyem said:


> Hey Halloween Cat that is surely gorgeous!! I have purchased my pattern and am having an awful time choosing my yarn. Would you please let us know what kind of yarn you used and the colors. Thanks so much!!


Hello grannyem!

You can go here to check out the yarn and needles I used for the project. I hope it helps, and good luck to you! Feel free to message me if you have troubles.

-Caity


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> Here I am all set to begin. I have wound my background yarn into cakes and because it is 2ply yarn, I planned to use two strands. Then I turn to the pattern and what do I see, Materials: 16,550 yards. No wait! That was COLOR 16. 550 yards! Dont mind me, I'm just going nuts.


LOL!!! Now that would be one gigantical shawl!!! Hahaha  like I've told others, don't hesitate to message me if you need assistance with this pattern.
-Caity


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Halloween Cat,

I did not see anywhere to go to check out the yarn and needles! Did I miss it?


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

grammyem said:


> Hey Halloween Cat,
> 
> I did not see anywhere to go to check out the yarn and needles! Did I miss it?


Oops!! Silly me:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/caitypa/dreambird-kal-2

Sorry about that!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this! Great job.


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for being so informative. I can't wait to find my yarn and start on mine.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

STUNNING!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty!!! I love the colors,great job!!!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, love the colour combination.


----------



## meatblocks (Jun 15, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful, I love it. I love your choice of colours too.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous..Beautiful Work.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I love your Dreambird. It's just perfect.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I'm pretty excited to have completed this shawl since I haven't made any knit shawls before. I really love the colors and the lightness of the shawl. I think I'm addicted to short rows


I've just stumbled upon Dreambird entries on KP today and was debating whether to add this pattern to my "to do" list. Yours made the decision for me; it's soooo beautiful! Your color choices are stunning & it's hard to believe this is your first shawl. I would be excited too if I'd made something so striking! Kuddos!! :thumbup:


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

wow! is the pattern available?


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Fabulous - wonderful colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tbm said:


> wow! is the pattern available?[
> 
> /http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316521-1.html


----------

